# What does the "Star Conversation" function do?



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

I supposed I could just click it and find out, but I was worried that the conversation might burst across the forum in some kind of stellar explosion before fading away...


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2013)

I assume that a 't' has gone missing, unless there is a mysterious 'Star' function that I hadn't noticed?

A 'Conversation' here is what every other forum calls a 'PM'.

Have you really never started or taken part in 'Conversations' (exchanged PMs) on CC?


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I assume that a 't' has gone missing, unless there is a mysterious 'Star' function that I hadn't noticed?
> 
> A 'Conversation' here is what every other forum calls a 'PM'.
> 
> Have you really never started or taken part in 'Conversations' (exchanged PMs) on CC?



It's definitely "star". There's a "Starred Conversations" tab...

I have lots of conversations, but none of them are currently "starred". I thought perhaps I would make one or two starry - it sounds nice.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

2798572 said:


> It puts a star next to it on the list. Now to find out what significance this has.



*Waits anxiously*


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2013)

Oh ... when did that tab appear?

I can see the tab, but not how to 'star' conversations so they appear on the tab.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Oh ... when did that tab appear?
> 
> I can see the tab, but not how to 'star' conversations so they appear on the tab.



The option appears when you open a conversation - edit conversation, star conversation, leave conversation etc. 

I hope Adrian is OK...


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2013)

Star conversation allow you to talk directly to someone else. I presume you do not have to go through cc itself. ?

so instead of your message going through cc, it bypasses it and goes directly to the person you want to talk to. ?


----------



## Martok (1 Dec 2013)

Starring a conversation is just like starring emails in GMail. So you can use this to mark certain conversations as important or to remind you to follow-up on them. Basically it makes them stand out from the other conversations and makes them easier to find.



ColinJ said:


> Oh ... when did that tab appear?
> 
> I can see the tab, but not how to 'star' conversations so they appear on the tab.


Tick the box to the left of a conversation when viewing all of your conversations. Then from the dropdown that appears, select Star Conversation. You'll see various other options in the dropdown too for managing conversations.

You can also star a conversation from within a conversation itself using the link at the top.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2013)

I've found out how it works!

If you go into your list of conversations and tick the check box next to one or more conversations, you can select from a menu of options, one of which is to mark conversations with stars. They will then be selectively displayed in the starred conversations tab


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2013)

Curses - beaten again!


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

Martok said:


> Starring a conversation is just like starring emails in GMail. So you can use this to mark certain conversations as important or to remind you to follow-up on them. Basically it makes them stand out from the other conversations and makes them easier to find.
> 
> 
> Tick the box to the left of a conversation when viewing all of your conversations. Then from the dropdown that appears, select Star Conversation. You'll see various other options in the dropdown too for managing conversations.
> ...



How do we know it's not a Klingon trap?


----------



## srw (1 Dec 2013)

My tentative deduction is that if someone stars a conversation it is only starred for him or her.

Excitingly there's also an "unstar conversation" option. Even more excitingly, it's under a list of moderation options. I feel the power...


----------



## Davidc (1 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> How do we know it's not a Klingon trap?


Because it was put there by the Borg.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> Excitingly there's also an "unstar conversation" option. Even more excitingly, it's under a list of moderation options. I feel the power...


----------



## Shaun (1 Dec 2013)

It's simply a way of bookmarking a conversation you may want to reference later.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's simply a way of bookmarking a conversation you may want to reference later.


I kind of knew that but was yearning for a more romantic explanation...


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> I kind of knew that but was yearning for a more romantic explanation...


 xxx
That do?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2013)

2798588 said:


> I have starred three conversations. One about the Friday's tour, one about the cost of a sausage, and my most recent *chiding for inappropriate language*. My interim conclusion is that it puts a star next to them in your list of conversations.



Badge of honour!


----------

